# von Win2000 auf Win2000 Advanced Server updaten?



## DeMuX (30. März 2002)

Hi,

ich hab im moment win 2000 pro laufen, will aber den Advanced server laufen lassen. beide versionen sind in deutsch. er will aber nicht updaten.

was nun?

win 2000 server erstmal installieren?

und den muss dann deutsch sein?


----------



## Sibbe2k (1. April 2002)

jaja erst warez saugen und dann fragen wie es geht, ich denke mal die leute die das legal haben, wissen auch wie das geht...


----------



## DeMuX (1. April 2002)

ich hab das auch legal!!


----------



## Naj-Zero (1. April 2002)

wie kann man nur so viel geld für so viel schrott ausgeben  
steht da nichts in der anleitung da drüber?
und wenns sonst nich geht würd ich einfach komplett neu installieren, das hilft bei microsoft-produkten immer...


----------



## DeMuX (1. April 2002)

ich habs ja auch nicht gezahlt, zahlt der staat.
hab nur keinen bock neu zu installieren


----------



## dfd1 (5. April 2002)

Wenn es der Staat zahlt, könntest du mir eine Kopie schicken


----------



## Christian Fein (25. April 2002)

also erstmal :

wenn du wirklich Win2k Advanced Server gekauft hast (für schlapp 2500 EUR) dann steht dir der komplette Microsoft Soupport zur verfügung. 
Da kannste anrufen und die haben stundenlang zeit mit dir das durchzugehen.

Anderseits:
Wenn du das als warez hast dann gleich mal deeistallieren / wegwerfen.
denn:

1)
Gib das bei dem "gold" Produkt von MS mehr als nur ärger.

2)
Braucht keine Sau nen Win2k AS wenn er nicht nen Server fürs internet stellen will der besondere belastungen aushalten soll (was windows so oder so nicht aushält). Für andere Dinge reicht Win2K Prof mehr als aus !

3) 
wenn du nen Server willst ist Linux / UNIX eh die bessere Wahl. Und das Warezproblem ist auch gegessen.
Ja selbst bei UNIX -> FreeBSD a. E!

[closed]


----------

